# java moss for 10 gallon



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

How much java moss can I possibly put into my 10 gallon tank. Is it however much I want or would it affect the fish if I put too much in it? I'm somewhat a beginner in this but java moss would be great for the fry that my guppies may have. And also where can I get java moss locally around the San Francisco area? Thanks! My first post too!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

A 10g with breeding guppies will eventually run out of space - probably sooner than you think too! Consider what you want to do long-term and what some good stocking options are for that tank.
As far as how much moss you can have - you could make the whole floor and sides carpeted with Java if you want (and some do) but I'd suggest 1/3-2/3 of the substrate with some other decorations and gravel assisting you in creating something pretty.
cb


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I do have all those and I plan on giving away most or maybe all the guppy frys that they breed. Would driftwood also be possible in a 10gal tank?


----------

